
This must be a Conspiracy - bane
http://datunnel.blogspot.com/2016/04/this-must-be-conspiracy.html?m=1
======
gus_massa
This is the original title, but it deserves something more explanatory. I
couldn't find a version that use the subtitle or the first sentence of the
article following the extended guidelines, so I give up an I propose this:
"This must be a Conspiracy: How a demogroup made their 64ks"

